# Arc Flash Resource Material



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

99cents said:


> Unlike many manufacturers, Bussmann provided solid, fact based information.


I don't know about that, Bussmann has been highly active in getting codes written to favor fuses over breakers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I don't know about that, Bussmann has been highly active in getting codes written to favor fuses over breakers.


At least I know a fuse will operate. A breaker will "probably" operate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> At least I know a fuse will operate. A breaker will "probably" operate.


I agree, but I do not think that was the angle they were pushing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree, but I do not think that was the angle they were pushing.


Be careful pushing angles. You can poke yourself on the point.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Be careful pushing angles. You can poke yourself on the point.


----------

